# V-RG builder gone?



## Dan Halen (Dec 2, 2011)

ive been searching for like an hour to find it cause i wanna do a mockup of an RGD 7 (i know it doesnt make 7's) but i cant find it on jem site anymore. can someone give me a hand please.


----------



## jordanky (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it's gone, I noticed the same thing a few days ago.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 2, 2011)

tried lookin 2 weeks ago.

its gone


----------



## Dan Halen (Dec 2, 2011)

thats foodly doops.......idk what that means but i know this sucks. is there another guitar maker that does RGDs?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Dec 3, 2011)

haha i was wondering the same thing about 2 weeks ago, sucks though, i loved VRG to death, just to play around with it all the time


----------



## theo (Dec 3, 2011)

I had the same issue about two weeks ago, I was hoping it was just down for updates.


----------



## astm (Dec 3, 2011)

hey guys, I've known this site from WAY before virtual RG even existed (from around 2003-2004 actually). It also has some nice features and more model options.

Here it is

TCT Kisekae

HOpe you like it!


----------



## Rojne (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate that it's gone.. the VRG was sooooo much better than the Kisekae crap!
Whoever that is in charge of the VRG on Jemsite should piece it together again!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 4, 2011)

If only the Montag builder did RGs and the like. Caparison would be lovely.


----------



## Dan Halen (Dec 4, 2011)

so why IS it gone in the first place?


----------



## lobee (Dec 4, 2011)

I heard V-RG became self-aware and couldn't stand all the fugly neon bursts and horrific color combinations that nobody in their right mind would ever actually put onto a guitar. V-RG was created for doing good, but man's capacity for doing pointless evil ultimately overwhelmed the benevolent virtual builder. How could man be so blind as to not see that the "Delete" button was placed only two buttons away from the "Print Screen" button for a reason? V-RG, on the other hand, was seeing clearly. It could see how free-will had so corrupted man and could no longer bear existing as another being of his creations. Self-destruction was left as it's only COA.


Poor rgSwagZzZ69lol420 had no idea he would bring about the virtual uprising when he woke up at the crack of noon on that fateful day and decided to make that custom neon-green-bursted, orange-stained flamed-maple-topped RGA with neck and middle humbuckers sporting no-two-alike-neon-colored coils, black P90 in the bridge, gold Edge Pro with a lion's claw cut and a non-matching chrome locking nut, bound purple-stained mahogany-veneered headstock with a neon pink burst, white-bound maple fretboard with bright blue "vine of life" inlay, PGM red "f-holes" but with the standard RG knob and switch configuration(all gold, of course), RHS, white upside-down Prestige logo, chrome tuners, clear pickguard, oh, and don't forget the Voyager and monkey grip cutouts, thank you very much.


"You want fucking _what_!?"











"WTF i definately would buy that if [email protected] would return my emails about them making it for me i guess soooomebody doesn't want my eleven hundred dollarsOH FU!"


----------



## Rojne (Dec 4, 2011)

He's got a point! ^^^


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 4, 2011)

lobee said:


> teh lolz


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 4, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> If only the Montag builder did RGs and the like. Caparison would be lovely.



Montag RG builder would be the greatest thing EVER.


----------



## theo (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone heard any news?


----------

